# Where do you mount your gun light?



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

I picked up a Colt AR .223 and put a Vortex scope on it. Now I'm wondering what light I want and where to mount it on my gun. Any suggestions?


----------



## GSPHunter (Apr 1, 2003)

I use two lights a scanning light and a killing light. Scanning light is in my hand or partners and kill light is on the gun and gets turned on when eye shine is located with the scanning light. Kill light is mounted with a plastic clamp the grips the scope barrel on one end and the barrel of the flashlight on the other. I have been happy with my Elusive Wildlife Technologies lights so far. I bought the predator pack with the xlr100 and xlr250 kill lights. They have the clamps on their website. I also just ordered an Optical Dynamics OD40 Illuminator, so i'm excited to see how it works.


----------



## Capt.STU (Jan 1, 2012)

Predator hunter outdoors. Night snipe lights. You will not be disappointed 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

I thought that lights can not be mounted on your rifle to be legal?


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

Mine is mounted as far toward the end of the barrel on the hand guard as possible. This way the light doesn’t make my gun glow when it’s on which. 

Mounted to far back and your gun will light up like Christmas. 

Also On the left side so I can adjust the light with my left hand (right handed shooter). Not on top or bottom for obvious reasons. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

Can you tell me why not top or bottom


AaronJohn said:


> Also On the left side so I can adjust the light with my left hand (right handed shooter). Not on top or bottom for obvious reasons


----------



## Capt.STU (Jan 1, 2012)

Flush with the front of scope is where we mount ours.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

Capt.STU said:


> Flush with the front of scope is where we mount ours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s how mine is mounted also, the 550 doesn’t bleed light off that close to the gun, so no issues. I was just curious on Comments above.
I do however have mine mounted on the left side of the ATN, only because it’s got a pic rail located there.


----------



## Capt.STU (Jan 1, 2012)

jiggerjarvi said:


> That’s how mine is mounted also, the 550 doesn’t bleed light off that close to the gun, so no issues. I was just curious on Comments above.
> I do however have mine mounted on the left side of the ATN, only because it’s got a pic rail located there.


Ok. You must be using the IR bulb then. Some of my partners have same setup with ATN.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

Capt.STU said:


> Ok. You must be using the IR bulb then. Some of my partners have same setup with ATN.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I do, I actually got the big 550 kit and purchased just the IR bulb later, so I can have 2 different set ups and not constantly switch things. The 550 IR is incredible, can see to 500 yds no problem!


----------



## Capt.STU (Jan 1, 2012)

jiggerjarvi said:


> I do, I actually got the big 550 kit and purchased just the IR bulb later, so I can have 2 different set ups and not constantly switch things. The 550 IR is incredible, can see to 500 yds no problem!


I agree. I bought the Tony Tebbe kit with Red bulb in both head scan and gun light. They rate the head scan at 325+ yards for eye illumination but have spotted dogs easily around 500. And the gun light as you know is 3x as bright.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

jiggerjarvi said:


> Can you tell me why not top or bottom


On the left side of the handguard I can adjust the lights aim easily.

The bi-pod is on the bottom. 

On top of the hand guard would obstruct the view of the scope...

and lastly, if its on top of my scope, the top of the hand guard and barrel will glow red, weird top heavy feeling, awkward wiring. 

My preference.


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

Wasn’t obvious to me, but looking closer at your set up it’s clearer now. 

Whatever makes the shot more comfortable I say. Do what works


----------

